# FTGH Pyrenees mix pups



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

I just discovered my boy who wasnt old enough to be neutered yet is a papa to 11 pups all together to girls who have less than ideal owners so I am trying to get the pups placed and find the money to spay their dogs as they dont want any pups but cant afford to have it done. Daddies going this week.

The dams are a bulldog mix, they have the wedge jawls but dont look like pits but who knows as they are just all American mutts. My boy is a surpurb guardian, good with the cats, chickens, goat kids human kids but deadly with wild critters. Im considering keeping one myself. 
I will deworm them and give them their first shots.


----------



## mawalla (Oct 28, 2002)

I get my dogs neutered at about 5 months old, before puberty. Why do you think your dog was too young if he was old enough to breed?


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

because in xl to giant breed dogs it can effect their growth plates from lack of hormones and cause joint issues as well, there is tons of research backing this up.


----------



## mawalla (Oct 28, 2002)

I would like to read that research. Can you provide links. But, I must say that my 9 year old Great Pyr, that was neutered at 5 months old, is perfectly healthy, though showing signs of old age now that he's near the end of his expected life span. He's huge, is a beast of a protector, and has never fathered pups. I commend you for accepting some responsibility for the pups your dog fathered.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

My one boy was done at 5 months old, he is fine. He needed to be done since he had to have entropyian ( sp?) fixed as well. 
The other I had him neutered at 8 months old right before he hit sexual maturity since I did not want him running off breeding any female in heat, strays, etc. He is the same height as the other but he is fatter. I think it is the Pyr in him  
To me it is personal choice when to do it, Me- I am not going to build something to contain a hormone ravaged dog, or deal with any testosterone attitude. 

Good Luck finding them homes. 

Have you looked for low cost spay places in your area? We have a mobile one that does it for $50 and a shelter that goes from $40 for little dogs up to $80 for larger one. Maybe you have something similar in your area that can fix their girls for less. 

You are not calling these LGD though since they are mixed with Bullies?


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

mawalla said:


> I would like to read that research. Can you provide links. But, I must say that my 9 year old Great Pyr, that was neutered at 5 months old, is perfectly healthy, though showing signs of old age now that he's near the end of his expected life span. He's huge, is a beast of a protector, and has never fathered pups. I commend you for accepting some responsibility for the pups your dog fathered.



If you really wanted to know GOOGLE Is your friend, you cant take enough time to write on here trying to make this into something its not to make your self feel better. Save it for the girl dogs owners, my dog was secured until their dogs running amuck gave him more good reason to leave then to stay in the fence. Hes tied up now because I am responsible enough to contain my dog for 90 percent of the time until one of their dogs comes into heat. Want to do something productive help me pay for their dogs to be spayed..

One simple fact you should know, I was the euthanasia tech for a shelter in Ga, Ive seen the first hand of the pet over population problem. I have rescued so many dogs I lost count, same with fostering. I work a side job for a transport that doesnt charge to transport rescue dogs out of state. For the cherry on top I work with folks turning in dogs to shelters for behavioral issues for free just to try to keep any dog I can in their home.
Crap happens now Im trying to do the right thing by these puppies not catch crap so some rooster can feel better about his crow.

Thai, would I run one as a LGD with my livestock I dont even have my good as gold boy in with the livestock they run the outer fence, and in a fight the bulldog advantage can really be helpful to the point Ive been looking into getting another bulldog. I believe these could have great potential to be excellent guardians but anyone that wants to adopt one its up to them on how they use them.
Ive had more pure GPs and Anatolains kill my livestock then I have any other breed we have had here.


Btw, one of many studies youll find online on the early neuter of large to Giant breed dogs. To me theres nothing more funky looking than a dane that has been neutered too early, they grow tall long and lanky.. Yes we have a low cost clinic here I use, all my other critters are speutered. Last year we covered the cost of spay on 58 cats and dogs for folks that couldnt or wouldnt afford it. This year right now isnt a good time for me to be funding anything but my lawyer.


----------



## mawalla (Oct 28, 2002)

I'm 9 years at a mixed practice vet clinic. Feel pretty good about myself already. I'm constantly funding spays and neuters for dogs and cats myself so I'm not going to help you with yours, sorry. I concentrate my energies and money locally. I just wanted a link to the research you mentioned. Wading through the garbage on Google is a waste of my time, thought you might have something. Guess not.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

mawalla said:


> I'm 9 years at a mixed practice vet clinic. Feel pretty good about myself already. I'm constantly funding spays and neuters for dogs and cats myself so I'm not going to help you with yours, sorry. I concentrate my energies and money locally. I just wanted a link to the research you mentioned. Wading through the garbage on Google is a waste of my time, thought you might have something. Guess not.


Mawalla, the reputable breeders of these giant breeds have recognized for many years that early spay and neuter does them harm. There is lots of medical proof to back this up. You are entitled to your opinion....no one here has to prove anything to you. Most vets like to spay early....but the more enlightened ones have read the medical documentation that says it's better to wait. so that's what we, the owners of these giant breeds, choose to do.

think about it....if a human child has some problem that makes it necessary to remove reproductive organs, this child is given hormone replacement therapy to insure he/she grows and matures property. If a horse is gelded young, he never develops the muscles or neck crest of a stallion. Why do you think this is? It's very obvious that hormones are necessary for proper growth and maturity.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

mawalla said:


> I'm 9 years at a mixed practice vet clinic. Feel pretty good about myself already. I'm constantly funding spays and neuters for dogs and cats myself so I'm not going to help you with yours, sorry. I concentrate my energies and money locally. I just wanted a link to the research you mentioned. Wading through the garbage on Google is a waste of my time, thought you might have something. Guess not.



I spent 15 years as a vet tech, 9 year showing Great Danes and way too much time on this bull crap. I didnt ask to help speuter my dogs but rather some that did NOT belong to me but folks that cant afford to have it done. I am working with the local low cost place now trying to get it taken care of which is more initiative than the OWNERS ever would take on their own, I can promise you that my dog isnt the only one in 2 miles that still has his testicles.
I find it odd you can take the time to come onto some ones post to stir up trouble yet your too lazy to google any facts and ignore one of the studies I sent to you. I can guarantee you I have far more on my plate right now than you will ever have to deal with so please go make a butt out of yourself some where else. In case you didnt get it I am not responsible for your education on topics you are ignorant on it is up to you to remain ignorant on the subject or educate yourself.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

BarbadosSheep said:


> Mawalla, the reputable breeders of these giant breeds have recognized for many years that early spay and neuter does them harm. There is lots of medical proof to back this up. You are entitled to your opinion....no one here has to prove anything to you. Most vets like to spay early....but the more enlightened ones have read the medical documentation that says it's better to wait. so that's what we, the owners of these giant breeds, choose to do.
> 
> think about it....if a human child has some problem that makes it necessary to remove reproductive organs, this child is given hormone replacement therapy to insure he/she grows and matures property. If a horse is gelded young, he never develops the muscles or neck crest of a stallion. Why do you think this is? It's very obvious that hormones are necessary for proper growth and maturity.


Thank you for responding trying to explain things. My dog got loose, Im doing whats right and took the responsibility to find these pups loving homes instead of them becoming pound or walmart puppies. The fact that if I wanted to use my dog for breeding and have to neuter him because of other irresponsible parties really urks me but whatch going to do.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Cannon_Farms said:


> Thank you for responding trying to explain things. My dog got loose, Im doing whats right and took the responsibility to find these pups loving homes instead of them becoming pound or walmart puppies. The fact that if I wanted to use my dog for breeding and have to neuter him because of other irresponsible parties really urks me but whatch going to do.



I understand totally. Accidents happen! Actually, my Anatolians are the result of an accidental breeding. She intended to breed them at some point (when they were older) but they had other plans. fortunately, it was a breeding between two registered dogs and some very nice puppies resulted. I commend you for doing the right thing and finding these pups homes, especially since you don't own the mother dogs.


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks Barbados,


----------



## mawalla (Oct 28, 2002)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2045340


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

mawalla said:


> I get my dogs neutered at about 5 months old, before puberty. Why do you think your dog was too young if he was old enough to breed?


You don't alter giant breed until they are older to avoid hip issues.


----------

